

Ask HN: Where can I get info about who voted (up or down) articles/comments ? - veryluckyxyz

Where can I get info about who voted (up or down) articles&#x2F;comments ?
======
Jeremy1026
As of this time, that data isn't publicly available.

~~~
veryluckyxyz
Thank you for your response. Do you know if there is a plan to make that data
public?

~~~
dang
We do not plan to make Hacker News votes public.

~~~
veryluckyxyz
Thank you for your response!

